# Smoking salmon on GMG



## brad23123 (Jun 4, 2018)

Hey everyone I just wanted to share!

I started with 2.5lbs of skinless salmon that I purchased at Sam's Club.

I then mixed up a dry brine and let it sit overnight.
After rinsing and drying with paper towels, I let the pellicle form on the counter for roughly 1.5 hours.
Its currently in my Green Mountain Grill set at 150 degrees with an A-Maze-N  smoke tube chugging away
I like my salmon a little dryer so im planning on pulling at 155 internal. 


Brine:
3 cups brown sugar
3/4 cup salt
1 tablespoon garlic powder
1 tablespoon onion powder








Pellicle:







Green Mountain set to 150


----------



## porked (Jun 4, 2018)

THAT would be looking good.


----------



## brad23123 (Jun 4, 2018)

Done tastes awesome. I was hesitant to add the garlic and onion to the brine but im so glad I did.


----------



## porked (Jun 4, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## radio (Jun 4, 2018)

Awesome cook!  looks like you nailed it on the salmon!


----------



## foamheart (Jun 4, 2018)

Looks great.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 5, 2018)

Great job on the salmon!
It looks delicious!
And congrats on making the carousel!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 5, 2018)

That salmon looks wonderful. Nicely done.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## Smoke23 (Jun 5, 2018)

That sure does look good!
Congratulations on making the carousel.


----------



## 73saint (Jun 5, 2018)

Looks awesome!  I like salmon just about any way, but that looks fantastic!


----------



## ghoster (Jun 5, 2018)

Looks great. Nice work.


----------



## one eyed jack (Jun 7, 2018)

Great looking fish Brad.  Looks like ya done good.


----------



## SonnyE (Jun 14, 2018)

Very Nice!
And you got it to just the breaking point of the goobers beginning to show.
Perfect, in my book. ;)


----------



## idahopz (Jun 14, 2018)

That looks perfect!


----------

